# Swift Bolero in Fuerteventura !!!



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I was out walking the dog tonight when i came across an english reg swift bolero m/h !!! i was very excited but no one was at home, its the first english one ive seen, here supplied by brownhills, is that anyone on the forum ??? if so get in touch via this site if ur online and i will assist in anyway i can !!! excied peaky..........


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: swift bolero in fuerteventura !!!*



peaky said:


> I was out walking the dog tonight when i came across an english reg swift bolero m/h !!! i was very excited but no one was at home, its the first english one ive seen, here supplied by brownhills, is that anyone on the forum ??? if so get in touch via this site if ur online and i will assist in anyway i can !!! excied peaky..........


Its not me..........wish it was.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: swift bolero in fuerteventura !!!*



peaky said:


> . . . its the first english one ive seen, here supplied by *brownhills*, . . .


Don't get over excited Peaky - the delivery driver probably put the wrong postcode in his satnav!! 8O :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

There was a Bolero a couple of miles away from us, we saw it heading off in late Jan last year, as we haven't seen it since maybe it is that one.........it was a FB and the reg was something something GUF.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

You would not like it Nette it would be to hot for you :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuerteventura*

I hope you find the owners! Would be interested how they are getting on.

I found an English plated motorhome on Majorca island and HAD to investigate!

Russell


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i was going to put a note on it but did nt want to scare them off, cant remember the reg just the 08 bit... i will keep an eye out this am on the way to work


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

It was not me    

Les


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

It was not us either, and I have been out and checked that ours is still on the drive !!!

Wish it was though

Ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> You would not like it Nette it would be to hot for you :wink:


Right now I would love it :wink: up to the neck in sneazles and deaseals.............and feeling pretty rough.


----------



## dreamliner (May 20, 2005)

*swift bolero*

i saw this motorhome last week in costa caletta swift bolero 630ew reg no nk08guw


----------

